# hamburg pa. show april 2018



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

besides regulars, mike novy, pat klein, keith tanis. are any other frog vendors going to be there.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Not a vendor but I’ll be around


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there with lots of springtails, isopods, and feeders.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I’d be curious if anybody is bringing any sexed Tincs - interested in what’s available out there


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

pa.walt said:


> besides regulars, mike novy, pat klein, keith tanis. are any other frog vendors going to be there.




Yes Keith will be there. Www.frogsnthings.com for what we’ll have. No sexed tincs currently though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

